# Oldest Quarry in the US in Vermont in early fall



## dllb (Nov 13, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of a quarry in southwest Vermont.  It was a little too soon for the full fall colours but the contrast between the water, the colours and shades of the rocks and the trees was still lovely.




























Do you see anything different in the corner of one of the stones?


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice and contrasty shots...I may have to check this place out in my travels... =)


----------



## russrom (Nov 13, 2006)

The face in the rock is cool. Did you do that in ps or was it carved?


----------



## Andie (Nov 13, 2006)

Very cool! I really like the pictures as well as the subject (rockhound here!)


----------



## ravikiran (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent dllb. @3 and #4 appeal to me much with regard to their colours. Ofcourse rest do not deserve anything less. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 13, 2006)

That face scared me once I finally spotted it!


----------



## dllb (Nov 13, 2006)

russrom said:
			
		

> The face in the rock is cool. Did you do that in ps or was it carved?


 
It was carved into the rock.


----------



## dllb (Nov 13, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> That face scared me once I finally spotted it!


 
It was really wierd but also neat!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2006)

amazing looking place and amazing photos, the colours are just perfect


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 14, 2006)

i really enjoyed these shots, i've never seen anything like this.  nice shots.  :thumbup:


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Nov 14, 2006)

Where in VT is this?  I go to Stratton all the time is it anywhere near there??


----------



## dllb (Nov 18, 2006)

Ripnowell45 said:
			
		

> Where in VT is this? I go to Stratton all the time is it anywhere near there??


 
It is in the southwest of the state on VT 30 not far from Dorset.  It is literally right beside the highway.


----------

